# Which ammo



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm finding some deals on .45 ACP . I have a 1911 with the 5" barrel should I go with the 185gn or the 230gn? (hollow point)


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

If the prices don't differ too greatly, they say practice with the ammo you carry. There's some merit to that. I like as heavy as I can find.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Call me old, but I prefer 230 grain.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I keep both in my stores. Probably 60% 230 gr 45ACP and 40% 185 gr. 

Recently, I have discovered, I am a bit more on target with the 185 gr ammo with the 2nd/3rd shot.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I am partial to the 230 gr.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I store both, but I do practice more with 185 grain.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I also have both. Take note that the 185 grain is loaded hotter and wearout/damage the pistol sooner as it was designed for the lower pressure 230 grain. I look at the 185 as a carry round due to its ballistics, practice more with 230 but not exclusively. Either one will do the job.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I prefer the 200 grain XTP from Hornady. But that's for a 10mm. Same size gun with more round capacity and 50% more snort. 45 was great before everyone started to wear body armor. C'mon you knew someone would start the debate.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm in the 230 camp.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> I also have both. Take note that the 185 grain is loaded hotter and wearout/damage the pistol sooner as it was designed for the lower pressure 230 grain. I look at the 185 as a carry round due to its ballistics, practice more with 230 but not exclusively. Either one will do the job.


I'd be concerned about putting alot of the newer age loads thru the veteran pieces ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What do you plan to shoot with it. Different tools different work. Some of each is best.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Personally I prefer the 200 gr bullet because it seems that is the more accurate bullet for my pistol, although I do have a quantity of both 230 and 185 gr bullets. I fired all 3 during numerous visits to the range, kept the targets, marked them as to which bullet I had fired, and the 200 grain bullets came out first for my 1911.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Myself, I use, SXT, Gold Dot, Hydrashock, all at 230 Gr.,

in all my auto pistols including the proper size in my 9 MM ones.

All the pistols have been throated and polished for flawless feeding, 

I use Wilson/ Rodgers SS 8 rnd. magazines with all 1911's.

Have never had a fail to feed or eject in any over 50 years other than a few bad rounds.

Also use Winni white box in straight ball @ 230, 

this is what I feed my Thompson and other subguns, plus handgun practice.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

45 at ranges you are likely to need to defend yourself. It don't madder what you shot them with. It will do.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Smitty901, When I have a customer bring in a 45 to work on,

I make them bring in a box of whatever they shoot, it does not go back, they know it.

That is how I built up my supply of assorted 45 ammo.:devil:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back when my little hick town was issuing SW 4506s we had a round called a flying ashtray which I think was from Federal. Our little gun guru said it was the best for a .45 ACP. Has a very nasty hollowpoint which prob would not cycle in some of them antique army guns some folks like to carry around..or maybe send it off for a throat job..lol. 
When they moved us over to Sig .40s I quit paying much mind to it. I found a link to some genre of ammo that looks good. Might be all nasty hollow points are called ashtrays. I just aint sure. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B015R0HORE/ref=olp_sort_tax?ie=UTF8&f_new=true&sort=taxsip


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

230 grain hard ball (FMJ to you non Army guys) for fooling around. 
I no longer carry a 45, way too overkill for my area, but I do keep a few around the house.
If I ever have to put someone's face in the dirt I keep one loaded with Corbon +P 230 Gr JHP.
I also have one loaded with Winchester Silver Tip 185 gr JHP.


----------

